# The Marquis Thread



## Andre (20/3/15)

Think it was @Yiannaki that said the Marquis is not easy to coil. He was not joking. Despite the helping rods, took me three tries to get it done more or less to my satisfaction. Of course not the work of art of said member, but it gets the job done.

26 g Kanthal, 2.6 mm ID, 6 wraps each, 0.39 ohms and wicked with 3 mm ceramic.

Juiced it with Thai Coconut, which is 100 % VG. Feeds and drains well, thank you @JakesSA, even with such a thick joose. Really good flavour. I do mouth to lung, whatever the atomizer. This one about half throttle. Of all my AFC atomizers the best throat hit of them all. The AFC works very well, much better than the AFC on the snorkel type atomizers like the Darang and the Omerta. Flavour is up there. With the deep juice well it wicks extremely well. Could also fit quite long pieces of ceramic wick in there.

So far no leaking through the air holes, but have an idea the construction of the Marquis will make leaking very difficult to accomplish.

I like the delrin piece between the body and the drip tip, makes for a very cool drip tip despite being very short.

Thus, my initial impressions. Will update, if required.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel (20/3/15)

bliksem , that deck is SMALL , and vertical coils ... but something tells me this works VERY well .... 

I think we need to start designing our own community BF atty .... kickstarter project what you think @Andre ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A (20/3/15)

Also love love loving mine.

I had to go through quite some learnings but thanks to @JakesSA for the bf mod and lots of advice, I am thoroughly enjoying it. 

It doesn't come with instructions so it left me a bit lost as a 1st time dripper and squonker so here are my learnings. 

1. Is was near impossible to put on the coils on without the rods. I thought they were just to make coils but so happens they the coils are vertical and the the rods fit perfectly in them. So you slot the right soze rod in your coil and slip the whole thing (rod with coil) into the hole with the legs facing the lrgs facing the posts.

2. It whistled like that was its only purpose. after thinking I could never use that fir 15 seconds. I investigated and found out that the airflow holes dont go near the coils but across where there are 2 aiflow channels that line up to those in the cap and no more whistling. 

3. I got massive vapour but no flavour. @JakesSA let me know that the coils need to be near the above air channels so line them up on the rods before tightening the legs. I bent the closer with a plier since I glcut the legs off right at the screw and didn't have any play.

4. Wicking seemed a mission since you cant easily access both sides with your finger. I rolled mine tight, pushed it through, then screwedit in and fluffed the other end with a toothpick afterwards. 

5. I burnt my cotton wick a few times by forgetting to squonk (newbie). I then put in native wicks and still using it a few days later. I just soak it a while in water on a liquid change, even after dry hits from forgetting to squonk and it still tastes like, well you only taste the flavour you have in there. Even when I dry hit with lots of liquid in and I'm out, its back to normal after a couple squonks where I HAD to change my burnt organic cotton wicks immediately.

5. Sometimes I want to hit MTH since the flavour is just so awesome hut its quite geared to LH. Turning the topcap to misalign the airholes helps to achieve this easily. Turning clockwise slowly til you get to the right spot for you is a good way since turning the other way unscrews the atty or you have to pull the whole cap of and try to pit it in the right position which might mean taking it off multiple times. 

6. I had leaking through the airholes once in the beginning. This was was because I over-squonked. I took of the top cap and sqounked a few times to understand how hard I need to squonk and how long I could hold it before it starts to overflow and how long for the excess liquid takes to get sucked back. Now I never have to check or wonder but I also tilt it more towards the sode without the airholes while squonking so incase too much comes out, it stays in the atty until all the excess is sucked back.

7. While hooking it up and not getting the squonk right, I had this urge to put it on my Sigelei 100+ but didn't want liquid all over it. @JakesSA has dine a clever little trick here. You can swip the bottom 510 pin/screw with the top which doesn't have a hole and you have the normal dripper again. dont think I'll use this now though since I'm squonking away on the KUI quite nicely without issues now.

8. The "blue screwdriver" didn't work on all the screws and I needed a fkat and star of different sizes. That was the con. The pro is that the positive screw is just the right size to open up and get your 2 legs (dual coils) in and tighten enough so it can slide around in there and allow you to align your coils perfectly and trim at the end without a chance of it slipping out. It stays put! The screws are all actually bigger allowing you to easily bend around them with some force and not worry about them breaking or popping out which is great for me as a newby and also good that I don't have to faff around trying to hold a tiny screwdriver when I can hold a full size one properly.

9. The atty itself getts quite hot and the drip tip is short so the first few hits of a fully charged battery can burn a bit. Unfortunately not a standard sized drip tip to seop out. I gave some extra time between toots to let it cool and its perfect after that. 

Overall, its a great atty with awesome flavour and massive clouds. The vapour is supper smooth. And there's plenty of space for your build without worrying about shorts. Easily allows you to switch between MTH and LH

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/15)

The Marquis was all too much for me and was piffed to someone who is better at fiddling with difficult coils than me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (21/3/15)

I love the Marquis. Mine is not bf though.

Yes the first time I struggled to build it, but second time was in minutes.

I line the coils up with the rod, but I push them a little closer to the airhole channels (for a bit more flavour).

I love how almost leak proof it is (if you line the airholes with the channels and not on the open side).

To wick I tighten the tip of cotton, slide in from top till a few mls are out the bottom. Then I push the tip that's come through the bottom to the side (out the atty), grab the tip and pull it through. Trim the tightened bottom of the cotton off, fluff it up and then push the cotton back in with a screw driver.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (21/3/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I love how almost leak proof it is (if you line the airholes with the channels and not on the open side).


Ah, took me some time to understand. Thought, but that is the only way to do it. Then realized one could have the air holes on the open side as well. Tried it, but way too airy for me - it is like gulping air instead of vapour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (21/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Marquis was all too much for me and was piffed to someone who is better at fiddling with difficult coils than me.


Your OCD would have had problems with the overhang anyhow.


----------



## rogue zombie (21/3/15)

Andre said:


> Ah, took me some time to understand. Thought, but that is the only way to do it. Then realized one could have the air holes on the open side as well. Tried it, but way too airy for me - it is like gulping air instead of vapour.



Ye the airy vape with it wide open is a waste of juice. Totally lacks flavour.


----------



## Ashley A (21/3/15)

Andre said:


> Ah, took me some time to understand. Thought, but that is the only way to do it. Then realized one could have the air holes on the open side as well. Tried it, but way too airy for me - it is like gulping air instead of vapour.


Did you have the whistle? I figure it could double as a whistle in an emergency


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/15)

Andre said:


> Your OCD would have had problems with the overhang anyhow.



Yip the overhang was the final nail in the coffin!


----------



## Andre (21/3/15)

Ashley A said:


> Did you have the whistle? I figure it could double as a whistle in an emergency


Nope, but sure if I had adjusted it a bit, could have produced a whistle


----------



## Yiannaki (23/3/15)

Andre said:


> Think it was @Yiannaki that said the Marquis is not easy to coil. He was not joking. Despite the helping rods, took me three tries to get it done more or less to my satisfaction. Of course not the work of art of said member, but it gets the job done.
> 
> 26 g Kanthal, 2.6 mm ID, 6 wraps each, 0.39 ohms and wicked with 3 mm ceramic.
> 
> ...





Great work @Andre !

The marquis is certainly a tricky device to build on for the first few times. I can only imagine how well it must perform as a bf device. 

I saw @Paulie bought a black one which looks awesome on his Black Wrinkle SL Grand

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (18/5/15)

@Viper_SA

As promised, this works for me.

28g kanthal, 2,5mm dual coils at 0,4ohms.

I use those adaptor things to line up the height, but I find I need to push the coils closer to the airholes for more flavour...


​

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ashley A (18/5/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> @Viper_SA
> 
> As promised, this works for me.
> 
> ...


Running very similar as well at 0.5ohm. I also found that using the coiling rods provided to get the coils as close to the airholes as possible and in line with them makes a massive difference in flavour, otherwise a lot of awesome vapour production but not a lot of flavour at all.

I have the 2 airholes fully open as well.

How do you wick it? I usually roll a piece a cotton and wiggle it straight down into the juoce well. Then I cut the top about 1mm above the coil and flair it with a toothpick. Then I flare the bottom with a toothpick and that seems to work very well. I also drip some liquid on the top flared part to kick start the wicking as I found that just sqounking doesn't do it fast enough.

I have tried leaving the top long and folding it back into the juice well but it seems to impede some of the vapour production although it wicks a lot better and never had a dry hit when you forget to squonk for a while.

Vaping mine now with some 6mg Melind's Nilla custard and it's the perfect match

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (18/5/15)

Ashley A said:


> Running very similar as well at 0.5ohm. I also found that using the coiling rods provided to get the coils as close to the airholes as possible and in line with them makes a massive difference in flavour, otherwise a lot of awesome vapour production but not a lot of flavour at all.
> 
> I have the 2 airholes fully open as well.
> 
> ...



I push the cotton through a bit with a toothpick, then out the side so I grab it and push it through to the length I want. Cut the end and push it back into the atty

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ashley A (25/5/15)

Has anyone else experienced a problem with the o-rings on the deck that fit between the top cap getting perished?

I had the change the first set in about 2 weeks and I thought I might have just been too rough putting the cap on so I've been careful since but the new o-rings have also work out quite a lot. This is the only atty I ever had to change 0-rings on too and probably one of the newest in my collection so I'm a bit perplexed by it.


----------



## Viper_SA (25/5/15)

Ashley A said:


> Has anyone else experienced a problem with the o-rings on the deck that fit between the top cap getting perished?
> 
> I had the change the first set in about 2 weeks and I thought I might have just been too rough putting the cap on so I've been careful since but the new o-rings have also work out quite a lot. This is the only atty I ever had to change 0-rings on too and probably one of the newest in my collection so I'm a bit perplexed by it.



I have similar issues with my Trident and CLT v2 clones. I think it's down to quality control at the cloning factory where a few "bad" ones fall through the cracks. The orings on Marquis are giving no issues, but the air holes are misaligned on dual coil setup. Wide open they are a match, but when you start closing them down one stays open bigger than the other. 

You could try running some dental floss underneath the oring to get it to grip tighter again....

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ashley A (25/5/15)

Eish, so just bad luck then. Guess I better try and stock up on those o-rings then I can find them. this atty is too good not to use.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ReeZ (1/6/15)

try lubing your o-rings with some juice and the cap will slide on (hopefully)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ashley A (1/6/15)

Thanks. Will try that next time.


----------



## Viper_SA (7/6/15)

Tried this today. Came to 0.6 ohm. Twisted 28G, 2 strands. 2.5mm ID




Vapes pretty nice at 4.6V around 35W. Great flavor and just abtad warmish vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (7/6/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Tried this today. Came to 0.6 ohm. Twisted 28G, 2 strands. 2.5mm ID
> 
> View attachment 28861
> 
> ...


Great coiling. That could not have been easy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (7/6/15)

@Andre when you have 12 hours to kill at work on a Sunday.... this is what shift workers get up to 
Running low on series at the moment, so I have to keep busy

Reactions: Like 1


----------

